# Has any one used a trailer like this before?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Horses back off of trailers all the time and it is fine and safe to do.

Your horse just needs to go slowly so he can "feel" when he reaches the trailer end and needs to step down...don't let him rush or run backwards off the trailer.

The trailer is probably a 6' wide trailer...and if your horse wanted to I bet he could and would turn around. Horses are more flexible than most realize in where they can fit their bodies.

If you use this trailer often and will continue to use it for some time you might want to work on teaching your horse a signal to alert him he will be stepping down. 
The word "down" is simple and accurate...simple word association horses understand when done repetitively. 
Think "whoa"...he understands that and knows how to act and what to expect...same idea as "down"...
:wink:


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

All my horses back off the trailer, IMO you are less likely to have a horse on top of you that way. I tell them to "back, back, back" and when they get close to the edge, "step, step".


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I usually always have my horse back off any trailer even if he can turn. Just wanted to know what the safety implications were if we did have a wreck and he couldn't turn. 

He knows not to start to back until I give him the que which is after he is untied "back" and I also say step when he has his last step off. 

Thanks for the replies it sounds like he is safe enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

This is sorta, kinda related. I camp at an area in Colorado that has a lot of outfitters coming and going. Their method of hauling their horses and mules is in a stock trailer - The horses loaded complete with saddles and pack saddles - jammed in side by side and tied to the left side of the trailer with their lead ropes. The halters are usually over the head stalls. Then they are all backed out with a lot of crash, banging and noise and left loose or tied to the trailer until they are loaded and ready to head up the mountain. It is something to watch! I know some of these outfitters personally and they never have a problem. They make their living with these horses and they can't have injuries.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

My horse always backs out of the trailer. It's just what I've been taught, so you don't end up with a horse on top of you while trying to turn around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my horse was hauled 500 mi in a gooseneck he was in there without a halter and could wander around. He chose to ride backwards. Apparently the only time he moved about was when the trailer wasn't moving.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 3-horse slant. I always back my horses out, even if they do have room to turn around in one of the front slants (the back slant has no room to turn; must back out). 

It's all about taking the time to each your horse to handle in any trailering situation.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Herosbud - when we go to the ranch for sorting and branding we do the same thing. Each horse gets tacked up completely then we load them all loose and go. Then they all back out when asked. Most people would flip out at how dangerous this could be but we haven't had a problem and when you have work to do and daylight to do it you don't have time to fuss around. You are right it is a sight to see!

Thanks for your replies every one - but like I said my horses know how to back off a trailer so that wasn't really the issue I was asking about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If your horses are used to being able to turn around in a trailer then I would say yes it would be dangerous to travel them loose on one they couldn't turn around in but as long as you cross tie them securely and they know how to back calmly out there shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I use a two horse slant trailer now and I do turn my horses (technically 1/2 turn) and lead them out - that is my preference for a few reasons. Usually I tie them for the trip.

With my first trailer (a two horse straight load with ramp added later; around 6 ft wide), I officially only had the option of backing them off. I had one gelding, however, (14.2; very stocky) who was able to turn himself around. It wasn't graceful and he wasn't one to panic so he could make it work; I believe a less confident or non-thinking horse would have got itself into a real jam trying it.

My point in this in an effort to respond to your question is: yes, a horse could get injured as you describe (or in another thousand other ways). It is most likely to get injured if it is inexperienced, panics or if there is handler error. If you address these areas through training of the horse and planning on your part, you will maximize the likelihood of successful loading/unloading each time you use a trailer.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

I hauled my Boo in a trailer like that when we were both younger.... and the adults let me unload him... He is LONG as in I've not met another horse quite as long as he is, and trust me.... They can turn around just fine in that trailer, it looks like there stuck for a min, but they aren't.... Little me saw the stuck for a min, and panicked jumping towards him trying to stop him from trying before he got hurt, and got shoved out of the way by his huge quarter horse butt... I had bruises to show for my mistake, and a horse that unloaded himself then stood out there looking back at me almost smugly....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Many of the cowboys in my area haul in trailers like that because it makes pulling a cow in the trailer easy to not have the top getting in the way. So long as you have adequate control over your horse to keep them from trying to turn around (or getting them straightened back out if they start to and get stuck) then you shouldn't have a problem. Just let them take their time backing out so that they don't fall when they reach the edge of the trailer.


----------

